# VMR | Wheels - Winter Wheel/Tire Packages - Order Now & Save OVER $200 !!!



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*VMR | Wheels –Winter Wheel and Tire Packages!*

Winter is just around the corner and with that, many of you know the driving conditions that lie ahead all too well. VMR Wheels offers a variety of options that will arrive in time for you to conquer that rain, slush, ice, and snow with ease.​
Our winter wheel & tire setups will allow you to drive with confidence through the rainy season but we also don't want you to break the bank with your purchase. For a limited time we're going to be offering a *$210 credit* toward select wheel & tire packages.

These packages will arrive to your door mounted, road-force balanced, and ready to bolt onto the car! Winter wheel & tire package deals are *starting at* *$1576 SHIPPED within the Continental US!!!*​
We have *18” V701, V703, V705, V710, & V718* available in certain sizing for this special pricing. Inquire with your vehicle information for more details!​

*VMR V810​*



















*VMR V708*










*VMR V710*








​

*For those of you unsure on which winter tires to go with, we’ve listed a few of the more popular options that we recommend below:*

- One of the leading All-Season contenders that will pull through in snow in a pinch would be the *Continental ExtremeContact DWS*. These tires have a surprising amount of dry grip as well.

- Bridgestone is one of the largest selling winter tire manufacturers for a reason. For those looking for a tire that will provide maximum snow & ice performance we would recommend the all new *Bridgestone Blizzak WS80* studless Ice & Snow tire.

- For those looking for a winter dedicated tire that still offers enhanced dry road handling when compared to other dedicated winter tires, the *Dunlop SP Winter Sport 4D* is prime contender.



All VMR Wheels include a 1 Year Warranty against factory defects, unbeatable customer service, and road-force mounting/balancing using our in-house Hunter GSP machine on those wheel and tire packages! 

If you have any questions, feel free to contact any of our vendors or post up here, PM me, or email me at *[email protected]*. You can also reach me directly at *1-714-442-7916 Extension 103* ask for *Noel*​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Get suited up for the winter!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Winter is coming!

Get your wheel and tire package today!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Still a few wheels left applicable to this promo!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Only a few V705's left!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

V701's in Gunmetal finish

Inquire today!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the orders everyone!

Don't forget, you can also add powder coating to your winter wheel and tire set!


----------

